# new law on feral cats in progress in Belgium....



## wea (Dec 26, 2009)

Just wanting to share the good news: Belgium is passing a law that states that every community needs to have a contact for feral cats. the preferred option is TNR unless the animals are too sick, they pose a health risk or they pose a real nuissance. the comunities are obligated to feed and shelter the feral cats. The law still needs to be puplicized to make it official, but it was passed by the gouverment.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

wea said:


> Just wanting to share the good news: Belgium is passing a law that states that every community needs to have a contact for feral cats. the preferred option is TNR unless the animals are too sick, they pose a health risk or they pose a real nuissance. the comunities are obligated to feed and shelter the feral cats. The law still needs to be puplicized to make it official, but it was passed by the gouverment.


That sounds like forward thinking! That is good news! thanks for sharing


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

great news!

glad to hear that your efforts were successful, you should be proud of the work you put into it.


----------

